# Steps to rent out my Hyatt timeshare week



## casanmateo415 (Jan 26, 2016)

I am a newbie on timeshare and own a week of Hyatt Highlands Inn in Carmel. I would like to rent it out this year. What are the steps to do that? Should I go ahead to reserve my home week and then later ask for guest certificate from the resort? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes - You want to reserve a high demand week, and advertise that specific week.  If you wait for renter's requests, the best week are already gone.  At this point it may be challenging to get a high demand week.

Here is the travel demand index, showing the demand for every week of the year for Northern, CA - as you would expect, summer has the highest demand:


----------



## casanmateo415 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi DeniseM, Thank you very much for the answer and the demand index  !!


----------



## wilma (Jan 29, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - You want to reserve a high demand week, and advertise that specific week.  If you wait for renter's requests, the best week are already gone.  At this point it may be challenging to get a high demand week.
> 
> Here is the travel demand index, showing the demand for every week of the year for Northern, CA - as you would expect, summer has the highest demand:



Actually, the OP has a fixed week at Hyatt Carmel so they can only rent out that fixed week, whether or not it is a high demand week. If they deposit their fixed week points into the Hyatt points system and request a higher demand week they can not rent that week according to Hyatt Club rules-
"With the exception of Weeks or Split Weeks reserved during a Home
Resort Preference Period, Club Members are prohibited from renting to a third party any accommodation reserved
through the Club’s reservation system, including Interval International accommodations."

So the Op can only rent out their fixed week and then get a guest cert from Hyatt Vacation club for the renters.


----------

